# Where and how to save money



## Rafablanco (Feb 3, 2013)

Dear all: do you have any tips about what to do when Iit is planed to save a big chunk of money every month?

I don't have any input on investments, I am more kind of a savings person...
Any help
.
Thanks!


----------



## Hannahw93 (Mar 3, 2013)

I dont know about the big things but for little things like clothes, furniture etc always go to the smaller malls/ shops for it. Eg instead of going to Dubai Mall or Mall if the Emirates (if you are in Dubai obviously) go to Mirdif City Centre or one of the other smaller ones. They have got all the same shops but the rent for the space is cheaper so products are less expensive. If your talking about big savings then afraid I cant help you.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

If I understand your question correctly I think you need to consult a financial adviser. Before you do that work out how much per month you would always be able to save from your salary. Make sure you have at least 3 months salary in the bank but whatever you do, don't just leave the rest of the money in the bank.


----------



## Rafablanco (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you!

Very wise!
Rafa


----------

